# Shaq Wiggins kicked out of practice



## greene_dawg (Mar 28, 2015)

So glad this cancer transferred

http://collegefootball.blog.ajc.com...rows-shaq-wiggins-out-of-louisville-practice/


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 28, 2015)

Good for Petrino


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 28, 2015)

How big of an idiot do you have to be to get on the scumbag Petrino's bad side?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 28, 2015)

Mr. Wiggins is finding out that Petrino doesn't put up with the crap CMR does.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 28, 2015)

All the athletic talent in the world........ not a lick of common sense.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 28, 2015)

Might, once again, be looking for a program that will "embrace my personality". Idiot


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 28, 2015)

Auburn has a fantastic rehabilitation center! Just wanted to throw this out there!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Mr. Wiggins is finding out that Petrino doesn't put up with the crap CMR does.



Lets see, Petrino picks up two people that CMR kicked off a team, then he has to kick one of the same player off his team. Yeah he is one that doesn't put up with anything.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Lets see, Petrino picks up two people that CMR kicked off a team, then he has to kick one of the same player off his team. Yeah he is one that doesn't put up with anything.



Don't feed the troll


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Lets see, Petrino picks up two people that CMR kicked off a team, then he has to kick one of the same player off his team. Yeah he is one that doesn't put up with anything.



Sorry, I have not seen anything yet, that says he has been kicked of the team.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Auburn has a fantastic rehabilitation center! Just wanted to throw this out there!



Looks like Alabama may have a couple of open scholarships.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 31, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> So glad this cancer transferred
> 
> http://collegefootball.blog.ajc.com...rows-shaq-wiggins-out-of-louisville-practice/





> “I want to learn, and I want someone who can channel my energy and enthusiasm to take my game to the next level.”



He didn't say which next level, the one above or the one down below. Looks like he meant the next level down.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Lets see, Petrino picks up two people that CMR kicked off a team, then he has to kick one of the same player off his team. Yeah he is one that doesn't put up with anything.



One thing about Petrino, though.  He is open about his priorities.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Mr. Wiggins is finding out that Petrino doesn't put up with the crap CMR does.



Okay ... yea ... this makes great sense ... sure it does.  Keep dreaming!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Auburn has a fantastic rehabilitation center! Just wanted to throw this out there!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 31, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> Looks like Alabama may have a couple of open scholarships.



I suspect Nick has had enough issues with Ga boys


----------



## flowingwell (Mar 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Mr. Wiggins is finding out that Petrino doesn't put up with the crap CMR does.



Mr. Chubb also found out that Petrino doesn't put up with much of a defense either.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> Mr. Chubb also found out that Petrino doesn't put up with much of a defense either.



Yep.....Grantham's defenses suck!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 1, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I suspect Nick has had enough issues with Ga boys



Well I reckon he might wanna sit the 10 others he has on his roster then huh????


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 1, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Well I reckon he might wanna sit the 10 others he has on his roster then huh????



My son and I actually discussed this last night, he said he hopes Dillon Lee doesn't screw up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2017)

And Now Shaq Wiggins is wanting to transfer from Louisville.. Poor baby, Petrino has blocked him.. 

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...ansferring-2-sec-schools-really-not-fair#free


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2017)

Rebel Yell said:


> One thing about Petrino, though.  He is open about his priorities.


rebel yell had a birthday last week. elfiiiii needs to bring him back.


----------

